# Trend Micro Failed to Update



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

I get the error message "Failed to Update the Trend Micro Housecall Kernal. Please . . . (etc)"

This happens with both Java and ActiveX, on both IE7 and Firefox.

I've uninstalled & reinstalled TrendMicro, and my HJT log is clean. Nothing shows up in a current AVG scan.

My security settings are mediom low, and TrendMicro's site is included in my intranet settings.

Any help ?


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Also, I have run the exact text of the error message on Google, which resulted in NO hits (quoting the exact text of the error message), which worries me. I've also deleted the Trend ActiveX from IE, and reinstalled with no solution.

At one point, holding down the ctrl key while clicking the "Scan" button on Trend's web-page did allow the scan to run successfully, but this has not worked since.

I suspect that this may simply be a security issue with the computer, but I don't know what to tweak in order to be able to successfully run a scan.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

There is a "tmcomm" service which was yellow-flagged in Device Manager. I uninstalled it, and it did not come back.

Appears tmcomm is related to TrendMicro.

I still cannot run a proper Housecall Scan with either ActiveX or Java.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

if you have a paid version with trendmicro i would contact them. most larger AVs have a forum where you can post. i have not heard of any such forum for trendmicro. you may have to call them. it may be an incompatibility issue.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Trendmicro is fairly common and I found nothing indicating any compatibility issues. I am suspecting malware has disabled it, as AVG is giving me trouble as well.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

"Trendmicro is fairly common"
yes they are. i think they make the latest version of hijackthis also. there are many tools that they have at their disposal to diagnose the problem.
when i first tried installing kaspersky, i failed. i contacted them and they guided me through running a "winzip" program. this might be the exact same thing that trendmicro would do.
by the way, i recommended the free version (trendmicro) to my sister when she discovered she had no AV. she liked it so much she paid for it and it has been a couple years since. it's a good company.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump) Any help ? I still cannot run TrendMicro's Housecall. I've uninstalled it & reinstalled it several times. "tmcomm" gives errors in Event Viewer until I delete it from the registry. NOD32 says my system is clean, as does my HJT log.


----------

